# Neurofeedback



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm considering trying Neurofeedback. I was wondering if anyone on here has tried it?


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

So I went to neurofeedbsck today and they told me it would not work for DP


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> So I went to neurofeedbsck today and they told me it would not work for DP


why?

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52424-neurofeedback/


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Because it hasent been proven to work


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> Because it hasent been proven to work


nothings been proven to work. shouldnt they have told you before you went.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

They even made me pay 100 dollars. On the phone they told me it would work then when I got there they told me otherwise.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> They even made me pay 100 dollars. On the phone they told me it would work then when I got there they told me otherwise.


well, thats a joke. you should get your money back


----------



## tomenko (Jun 9, 2015)

Fatoush said:


> Because it hasent been proven to work





thy said:


> nothings been proven to work. shouldnt they have told you before you went.


Fatoush, i suggest you to read the link thy pasted.

You'll find great info's about the possibility that neurofeedback could help you/us towards recovery.

Generally speaking: most researchers don't support recovery therapies without having evidence-proof study about that.

I could understand their approach, and somehow agree with them, but:

- Usually the cure for an illness/disease in the medical fields comes out in the clinical experience (so means through experimenting) and only after it becomes evidence-based (cuz they study it). and clinician see and experience what theorist couldn't (unless they're both researcher and clinician - the best bride in my opinion).

- On an epistemiological level, reality precede theory and construct/transform it. For example: PTSD label was opposed at the beginning, as was "shell shock" paralysis and conversion/somatic disorders. But now, they're broadly reknowned as existent and normal psychopathology even in the holy DSM-V. And doctor create new tratments for this disorder. I hope our sufferences will help clinician and doctors find better cure (for us and for everybody experiencing dp/dr).

- Probably beacuse of the last point, just few people (or maybe no one) study the efficacy of neurofeedback. If all the researchers don't give a chance to study other kind of treatment (- i don't even mention that usually money for research go towards the already known scientific field), we will continue using the one we had (that are obiviously not working good or at all).

That said, i don't want to seems i "defend neurofeedback".

Just i read positive stuff about it and would like to give it a try.

Actually, i will: in ten days a psychophisiologist that hold a clicinal center unit will told me if they're going to accept me as patient and treat me with neurofeedback.

In that case i will surely update the post talking about my experience.

t


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

I hope it works out for you. Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Didn't work for me sadly, it was a costly experiment


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Mochan said:


> Didn't work for me sadly, it was a costly experiment


how much did you pay? where did you do it?


----------

